# Massachusetts pigeon Helpers Club



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Is anyone in Boston area interested in forming club/committee or whatever to safeguard ythe pigeons, sparrows, starlings. I have been feeding a group neatr my work for past year. No major problems but I fear for future. I read so much about pigeon harrassment elsewhere and i am getting old. I am soon to retire and workplace is 25 miles by bus from my home.

i attempted to purchase birth control seed but told that only licensed exterminator can purchase.

Anyway, i am also ionterested in educating people and promoting pigeons as God/Goddessses's beautiful creations, or, at very least, sentient Beings of perhaps a higher Order thgan most humans.

Thanks.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I Wish You Success, And If You Ever Need A Rehabber I'm State And Federally Permiited (not That You Need To Be For Pigeons) But I Don't Mind Raising Them At All, They Are So Sweet, I'm In Gloucester 978-375-9555
Let Me Know If You Know Anyone Who Has An Interest In The More Tame Ones That I Raise, I'm Not On Here That Much And Probobly Won't Be On At All Once The Baby Season Begins So It's Much Better To Call Me Directly


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

Eyla said:


> Is anyone in Boston area interested in forming club/committee or whatever to safeguard ythe pigeons, sparrows, starlings. I have been feeding a group neatr my work for past year. No major problems but I fear for future. I read so much about pigeon harrassment elsewhere and i am getting old. I am soon to retire and workplace is 25 miles by bus from my home.
> 
> i attempted to purchase birth control seed but told that only licensed exterminator can purchase.
> 
> ...



its commendable what you are planning!this is what i want to do too,i live in scotland and get a lot of **** because i love birds and hate to see any kind of ill treatment and abuse,i wish you luck with your quest


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Eyla said:


> Is anyone in Boston area interested in forming club/committee or whatever to safeguard ythe pigeons, sparrows, starlings. I have been feeding a group neatr my work for past year. No major problems but I fear for future. I read so much about pigeon harrassment elsewhere and i am getting old. I am soon to retire and workplace is 25 miles by bus from my home.
> 
> i attempted to purchase birth control seed but told that only licensed exterminator can purchase.
> 
> ...


*Hi Eyla,* WELCOME to pigeon talk. I would not recomand using birth control seed the reason being that many of the song birds that are on the endangered list are also seed eaters and while everyone thinks birth control pills are great. I do not. We humans can not keep those seed eating birds that are on the endangered list from eating those seeds. I do hope that you will find some people to help you. .. GEORGE


----------

